# need help to get a r33 UK insurance



## [email protected]Ïu$_RB26 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi mates, i´m thinking on buying a r33 gts-t,and like every car,i need a insurance on it.My problem is that i am not a UK resident since long time,just 1 year.Could anybody help me to find a not too much expensive insurance?
The car is almost standard,just wheels and suspension kit have been changed

Thanks a lot.

Regards


----------

